
The Curious Use of Language in the Lance Armstrong Decision - ColinWright
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-keith-devlin/lance-armstrong-blood-tests_b_1829050.html
======
zeeed
> In which case, I find it troubling. The USA should have far higher standards
> of proof than that.

True. They should have.

